# Georgia to Allow Felons to Work as Medics



## MMiz (Aug 8, 2005)

*Proposal Would Allow Convicted Felons to Work as Paramedics*

A new proposal by Georgia state emergency officials would allow convicted felons to work as paramedics.

State Officials say the pilot plan is meant as one way to help stop a statewide paramedic shortage.

“It’s an opportunity to give non-violent offenders a second chance,” said Department of Human Resources spokesman Michael Mullet, “A chance to contribute to society in a positive way.”

According to a proposal obtained by NBC 26 news, convicted murderers, rapists, robbers, child molesters and other serious offenders would not be considered for a restricted EMS license

*Read More*


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 8, 2005)

What about drug offenses? Doesn't sound like such a good idea.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 8, 2005)

ROFL.... I can see it now.

In the back of the bus, a convicted drug user is giving someone some "good" drugs and says, "A little for you, a little for me."    :lol:


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 8, 2005)

I guess it would have to doepnd on what the "felony" was for.

For instance a forged check for .01 is a felony in Missouri. Stealing any part of a firearm is also a felony. 

Hopefully they won't allow anyone with a drug conviction to work around narcs (the ones we carry, not the ones that help the Po-Po)


----------



## vtemti (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Aug 8 2005, 04:36 AM
> * ROFL.... I can see it now.
> 
> In the back of the bus, a convicted drug user is giving someone some "good" drugs and says, "A little for you, a little for me."    :lol: *


A little for you, MORE for me! :lol:

Don't get me wrong, maybe it will work, but I think these politicians that sit at their desks and think up ideas like this should first become involved themselves. :angry:


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2005)

PA.... you must disclose any criminal conviction to the State OEMS... they decide if you get / get to keep your cert.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah, but if you know the right person, it won't matter.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

Know what I mean, Vern?

It's not who you know,

It's who you ....


----------



## Jon (Aug 8, 2005)

Just don't drop the soap in the firehouse shower....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 8 2005, 07:39 PM
> * Just don't drop the soap in the firehouse shower....   *


 That is just so, so wrong; in so, so many ways, Jon...  :blink: 

Exit Only!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 9, 2005)

Just to show you what they think of our "profession". Can you imagine AMA announcing ... "well due to physician shortages".. The public is to have trust in those that provide medical care. Sorry they messed up their lives, but; that is the consquences. 

Allowing convicted felons (no matter what the charge was) only degrades & demizes our profession. That is why most states now require a full background check on other health care workers. I know you are not able to even test for RN if you have a history of a particular(s) convicton. Most likely not allowed into a nursing program. I wished it was the same for EMS. 

The same is true even on DWI, possession charges. My State Board of Nursing requires you to contact them if any alcohol or drug related charge has occured immediately. You are then placed into a PEER program. If you do not, chances are your license will be revoked or be placed on suspension. This program will assist you into a re-hab or monitor you for trends. I know of some nurses that did not report their DWI & was immediately placed onto suspension, until finally cleared. 

Ironically, the State EMS does not have this in place (although it is usually part of the EMT's job to drive).  Maybe if we had some the same professional standards, state beurocrats would never consider convicts for our profession. 

Instead of placing a band-aid on an arterial bleed, lets examine why there really is a shortage & fix it correctly.

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 10, 2005)

That would be an interesting situation for any LEO who also vollies or works as a medic... bumping into a former collar or inmate while on duty - and being on the same side.  Weird.


----------



## ma2va92 (Aug 10, 2005)

really only a one word answer.. "W R O N G "


but when you thing of the people that think this is a good idea and are the ones that will vote something like this in..... well .. someone could humm a tune in the oval office and say working for the gov... someone could get caught sealing money from the city.. lose there job in the tax office but get voted in as city director......people get caught dunk driving .. and become pres. 

as always .. i am willing to bet that if there.. was a deep check on the folks that want this.. there is a friend or family member.. that is a convicted felon... that wants to work in EMS.. and as a favor.. they are trying to get this done..... 

sorry.. if you are convicted... you lose alot of things.. and this should be one...

and would be more than happy to vote in.. a higher personal tax... for folks that have done jail time.. to help pay back for there 3 squares a day with a bed.. 

d.c sniper is looking to join the SWAT team....


----------



## Jon (Aug 10, 2005)

Why not offer criminals military service as a way to reduce their sentence? In theroy, they are trianed in a marketable skill (aircraft maintnence, corpsman, radar operator) and give back to the country...

In theory, someone's past transgressions shouldn't matter. If you've been through rehab and been clean for a few years, I'd have no problem with giving a drug abuser narc keys. I'd make DAMN sure there was GOOD narc accouting, but why should it matter that someone made VERY BAD lifestyle descions 5 years ago?

I've looked at the PA DOH list online of those with declared criminal backrounds. I've worked with 2 of the providers. 1 at my vollie squad... I think it was DUI or similar, and the other at a former paid co.... I belive it was for beating the sh*t out of a girlfriend's ex boyfriend when the guy came at him with a tire iron... The guy made a crappy choice, and is stuck with it for the REST OF HIS LIFE. He seemed like a nice guy, and I never heard him raise his voice.

The problem with today's society is that we see "liability" in employing someone with a criminal history. Too often, felons cannot find gainful employment, and must go back to "less than legal" money-making efforts, as it is all they are good at.

Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Aug 10 2005, 07:58 PM
> * If you've been through rehab and been clean for a few years, I'd have no problem with giving a drug abuser narc keys. I'd make DAMN sure there was GOOD narc accouting, but why should it matter that someone made VERY BAD lifestyle descions 5 years ago? *


 That's like saying alcoholics can be bartenders.  Not smart to tempt someone who has a problem to begin with.  Once you're an alcoholic or an addict, you're ALWAYS an alcoholic or an addict.  I'm not saying this in a bad or degrading way, but ask any alcoholic or addict (one who has been through rehab) and that is what they will tell you.  I have a close friend who has been clean for 15 years and he will tell you flat out that he is an alocholic.  When he is around, I don't drink - out of respect for him, and in a show of support.  It's a lot easier to stay out of trouble when someone else is staying out of it with you.

The military is not a place to "fix" people.  My brother is an officer and has to deal with a lot of "kids" - 18 and 19 year olds - who are there because they couldn't do anything else, not because they WANT to be there, but because someone told them it's a good place to learn some skills and some discipline.  Guess what - they have just as many problems IN the military as they did OUT of the military.  Granted, for some people it is a great place and a true show of patriotism, but for those who truly need to be "fixed", it's not happening there.

And for anyone who is under the impression that criminals are rehabilitated in prison, you're wrong.  There are actually very few, if any, rehabilitation programs, and for the most part, they do not have a lasting effect.  But they do help people who "go through the motions" get out on parole earlier.  Great.  (PS - I have very close authority on this, PM me and I'll tell you how, but I don't want to broadcast it online.)


----------

